# HK TV program on CRS keeping and Aquascaping



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

To all CRS lovers,

I watched this Hong Kong TV program on a local Chinese channel last night and thought you may be interested too. Unfortunately there is no English subtitles.

The main story talks about the popularity of shrimp keeping in Hong Kong and how Jackie turned his hobby into a profitable business. He invested HK$400,000 and he made a HK$58,200 profit in April. A 10% ROI in a month is pretty good.  He bred some high quality CRS that worth $10K+ but refused to sell it. His goal is to breed hundreds of them and development his own brand of CRS. You will see some nice CRS in the video. In the end, you'll also see Dave Chow talks about his Aquascaping design and business.

The link seems to be slow...PLAY from 14:00
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TYHufyqfcwk/

Cheers!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I should show this to my dad so he would stop complaining about how much I'm spending on my shrimp hobby. =P

Also, I wish my comprehension of dictated chinese was better. =\
Oh well, I'm a banana after all...


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL! I predict the price of CRS in Toronto will go up soon. Time to stock up guys! I attempted keeping 5 SS in the past and failed miserably due to the soil I used...long story. Maybe I should reconsider now


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would the prices go up?
They seem to have gone down quite a bit in the last couple of years or so right?

But then again they dont seem to be as popular in mainstream pet stores at least here in Toronto.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Why would the prices go up?
> They seem to have gone down quite a bit in the last couple of years or so right?
> 
> But then again they dont seem to be as popular in mainstream pet stores at least here in Toronto.


Probably because very few people are willing to spend 5$ on a single 2cm shrimp that has a reputation for dying easily.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Why would the prices go up?
> They seem to have gone down quite a bit in the last couple of years or so right?
> 
> But then again they dont seem to be as popular in mainstream pet stores at least here in Toronto.


Sorry I was just kidding; it's not going to make any difference. It would be different though if the show were translated and aired at prime time on mainstream channels. The show was aired late at night only on one Chinese TV channel, how many people would have seen it, right? We need someone to generate marketing hypes that make this hobby to get noticed in Toronto. Say if all mainstream news channels start covering stories of how people making big bucks in selling CRS. Price will definitely go up then.

Price is a function of demand and supply. IMHO in Toronto, we seem to have moderate supply but very little demand. I could be wrong but I think there is very little incentive to raise them unless you truly love them. I think CRS are beautiful but they are too sensitive and don't do well in regular community tanks.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Everytime I tell someone I have pet shrimp they ask me if I raise them for food. 

...


----------

